# Frankie 9/22/11



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Frankie is now with his brothers at the bridge, the BIG C took over, he was bleeding internally. We let him go in Peace.
I sure do miss his silly "Disney Face". The one thing he liked the most was tennis balls, no stuffies or fancy toys just tennis balls. I know he has lots of them now!
HOLD your pups very close because life is so very short for them.

It was almost 3 months ago we helped Dylan to the bridge, our home is so different with two dogs instead of four.

The first pic was taken 9/26/10, the other just before we went to the vets. He was so very sick.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear of Frankie's passing....but happy to hear his journey to Rainbow Bridge was a peaceful one.

RIP handsome boy.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

You gave him the gift of a peaceful passing, and I think that's the greatest gift of all. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Frankie, he made me think of my sugar faced boy we had to let go in Feb.-Frankie looked like him and he too only cared about Tennis balls. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this sad and difficult time. May you find peace and comfort in the days ahead knowing he is at peace and enjoying life once again. 

Godspeed sweet Frankie, hope you found a never ending suppy of tennis balls.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so sorry. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet Frankie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Junee*

June:

I am so very, very, sorry to hear about Frankie, but we both know he is at peace and in no pain.
I am sure he is happy to be with his brothers and I know my Smooch and Snobear have greeted him.
We sure do not have them long at all and they are all SO PRECIOUS!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry that you lost frankie. Cancer is such an insidious disease that affects everyone. Please remember frankie and the good times that you had with him.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Please know my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family in this difficult time. Run free Frankie......lots of tennis balls for you!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Frankie is probably chasing those tennis balls right now with his brothers.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

June I am so sorry that Frankie has gone to the bridge. You have given him the ultimate gift of love. He is now running and chasing tennis balls with his brothers Bobby and Dylan. I know that Tasha is at the bridge with your handsome boys. Please know you are all in our thoughts and prayers. Please take care of yourself. Hugs

RIP Frankie


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh sweet Frankie, godspeed love. I'm so sorry. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm sending comforting thoughts for you. RIP dear Frankie, enjoy your brothers at the Bridge.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Frankie. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry it was time to let Frankie go.
He was adorable and had the sweetest face.

Play hard good boy and have fun at the bridge.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So very sorry, rest in peace, Frankie.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss, bc it is so hard to say goodbye to a dearest dog. It is so hard when you wake up those first few days and weeks and have to remember. RIP handsome Frankie.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. I hate stupid cancer so, so much. Rest in peace, sweet boy.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

So very sorry about your Frankie!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, bless his heart. Run free Frankie with your brothers. Sending you much strength June. I am so sorry that you had to lose two of your boys within such a small space of time.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I am so sorry. I hope you soon can soon think of him with warm, thankful thoughts. Frankie truly was a handsome dog.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Letting them go is the hardest thing we have to do for them, but the one that holds the most love, I think.


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Frankie. RIP sweet boy


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss and God Bless his sweet soul! I'm sure he's having a blast with his brothers and my Kula at the bridge.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about Frankie. May he run free at the bridge.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am truly sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Frankie.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Frankie. Rest assured that he is now pain free and waiting to join you again one day! Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so very sorry for your loss of Frankie, he is now at peace and will never feel pain again, but I know that you will now be hurting. I hope that in time you will be able to remember your beautiful boy with a smile

Run Free Frankie, play hard with all the tennis balls that will be there at the bridge and sleep softly


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry for his loss, and Dylan's. It is terribly hard to lose them, two so soon is heartbreaking. They are together now, healthy and whole, and playing ball to their hearts content.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

(( Hugs to you all )) I am so very sorry for your loss, and yes, he looks so much like my sweet sugar faced love that I let go this year. May the days to come be more and more happy, and the sadness lightened.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just seeing this. I'm so sorry to hear of Frankie passing. RIP dear boy. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So sorry for your lost. I know the feeling quite well. I hope your heart mends that he isn't sick anymore.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Frankie


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Frankie. Thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time. Rest in Peace sweet Frankie...plenty of tennis balls for you at the bridge!!


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

Just wanted to say my thoughts are with you at this time, I am so sorry for your loss. Frankie looks like my sugar faced Billie Jean and all she liked was tennis balls. I sure hope they both are running and playing with the tennis balls at the rainbow bridge. Thank you for letting her go in peace, so she is not in pain anymore.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Very sorry about your Frankie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Frankie. You can rest easy though knowing he is not suffering and with his brother to keep him company. May all those great memories like his "Disney Face" help to make you smile thru your tears. My heart goes out to you during this difficult time. What a handsome boy he was with that sugar face.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your loss of Frankie. My Magic loved her tennis balls and I know she will share with Frankie when they meet.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

June i am so sorry i know how hard it is to lose 2 angels so close to each other.
Play hard at the bridge sweet Frankie and my girls Sadie and Meg will be there for you x


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Our vet just called and Frankie's is back. We will pick him up after work and bury his ashes with Bob and Dylan tonight.
I Thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers. It really helps to have friends that understand.
June


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wishing you peace today....


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and your family. Frankie was a cutie.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Our thoughts are with you today June. It always brings me peace to bring my baby home. (((HUGS)))


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Just seeing this, so very sorry for your loss. RIP Frankie.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Frankie. I know it has to be even more excruciating to loose him so close to having lost Dylan. I know they are together now, never to be seperated again.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

We had planned to bury Frankie with his brothers but we are keeping him with us for for a couple of days...............it is very comforting to have him back. We will celebrate his life.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

June, I am just seeing this. I am so sorry. He was so sweet and happy, all your dogs are. He was so lucky to have you and Bob in his later years. You have had so much in such a short time I hope you are doing okay.
Susan


----------



## sarah40 (Sep 18, 2011)

Beautiful Frankie. I am so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*June*

June

I am glad that Frankie is back with you.


----------

